

Apple Wounded Flash. Google May Kill It. - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/blogs/app-economy/2010/02/23/apple-wounded-flash-google-may-kill-it

======
Auzy
To be honest, I don't believe Apple have even wounded Flash.

Firstly, the iPhone/iPad aren't exactly dominating the market , and it's
likely that iPhone market-share will suffer a huge blow to
Android/Windows7Mobile over the next year anyway (who'd want to pay premium
prices for a tablet which is severely limited). iPhone's only took off because
Windows Mobile was rubbish, and Job's acted as though they invented multi-
touch (despite a single gesture being the only use of multitouch for ages).
These days though, the competition has definitely caught up.

Also, its quite clear that Job's is hellbent on destroying flash only because
Adobe competes directly against Apple's main products (Lightroom vs Aperture,
After effects vs motion, etc). By trying to get people away from Adobe, it
helps increase Apple's market-share against Windows too (since Adobe's tools
are the most commonly used in the multimedia market on Windows). I think we
can safely say therefore since they are competing that we can't believe what
Job's says. Safari crashes when flash crashes because unlike Google, Apple
didn't have to foresight to design Safari properly. This wont be a problem
once Chrome takes off and Firefox is improved.

Either way, the main problem for killing flash is that there doesn't appear to
be GOOD tools to create HTML5/JS/AJAX/PHP/SVG applications/games. For flash,
you drop a few images in a view, set keyframing and woot. For svg/html5/etc?
You pull out your code editor and start messing around. Flash is easy enough
for high school students to create, whereas other standards mostly require a
degree. You also forget that flash is an open standard, that Android is
getting Flash this year and that Google can index Flash now.

Sorry, unless Apple or Google develop a tool to replace Adobe's Flash Creation
tool, I don't think Flash will be killed off so easy. Yes Google may kill of
Flash for video playback, but Flash is so much more than that (furthermore,
Google don't appear to have much interest in destroying flash anyway).

